# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Free QLD RP data report

## MC1980

If you would like a copy of the RP data report for the property you are interested in, please feel free to send me an email to cying09@hotmail.com 
To clarify:
There is no sales pitch here
Im not a real estate agent nor a mortgage broker. Im working in a start-up company at the moment in which the team would like to do something in the building and renovation industry.
The company had purchased an account with RP data a few months ago, ever since then, we hardly had a chance to utilise it.
Instead of putting it aside and wasting the investment until the account expires, I thought it would be good to give something back to the community.
In return of providing the free report, I would like to invite you to participate in our future short survey -  its purely for research purposes and your information will be kept confidential and will never give out to third party. :Wink 1:

----------

